
Doctors on front line of worst-hit city in world say it’s time to end shutdown - mrfusion
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/05/09/doctors-frontline-worst-hit-city-world-say-time-end-shutdown/
======
thrill
I don't think it's "inordinate fear" of the virus that's making people so
cautious - it's resultant fear from observing the incredible incompetence of
national leaders and the vast majority of community leaders. The few people
who stand out positively are those who have acknowledged that every situation
is different, that solutions need to localized, have described the situation,
shown their homework, and made decisions and announcements of when things will
be revisited based on what data and competent advice they have actually made
an effort to gather.

------
gmuslera
So let's say that so far you stood apart, are or not at risk population (age,
previous conditions, whatever) or just live with someone in that group. Now
the shutdown gets over, you have to go to work or else get fired, and odds
that you meet someone with the disease will be still high (the 20% in the
Bronx is an indicator).

I don't see how this could backfire.

------
mabbo
It's one thing to say that NYC should re-open- they're past their peak.
They've gotten through the worst of it. I read one study that said as much as
20% of New Yorker's had antibodies now.

But the rest of America (and Canada) are not yet at the peak yet. The number
of deaths per day is still climbing. To re-open now is to kill thousands.

~~~
votepaunchy
NYC's 20% infection rate of 20% was reported on April 23rd.

There is no reason to think the virus is more deadly outside of NYC. To
lockdown until a possible vaccine is to kill additional thousands beyond those
who will die from COVID-19.

~~~
happytoexplain
>There is no reason to think the virus is more deadly outside of NYC

What do you mean by this?

------
zepto
Is there any way around this paywall?

~~~
Green_man
[https://outline.com/HZUPdc](https://outline.com/HZUPdc)

